# price/sq. ft NY plowers please



## Skid Mark

How much do you guys charge per sq. ft. for snow plowing commercial lots. Also salting per sq. ft. and sidwalks:salute:


----------



## Pennings Garden

enough to pay my bills and have some left over in the end...


----------



## Tony Bonventre

*Hmmm. Sq foot*

Bidding commercial Snow & Ice is a bit more complex than just Sq feet, I have noticed that pavers are real big for trying to bid Snow and Ice by the Sq foot. There are many other things that need to be considered when bidding large commercial snow and Ice projects.


----------



## buckwheat_la

lol, i am not from NY so take this with a grain of salt, BUT, maybe they should give you all their contact info for all their clients too. the question you should be asking is; How should i be pricing things out to come up with my own spft price?

if this was my locale, and someone asked this question, the laughter would be heard around the world.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I never heard of square foot estimates, I go hourly


----------



## NW Snow Removal

1 dollar per foot?


----------



## bristolturf

that would require some serious work over one season. Measure all the lots, keep detailed information as far as how much snow has fallen, then you would need to rate how difficult the lot is, (curbs, islands, back dragging) and then keep very detailed production numbers just to figure that out.


----------



## Italiano67

Does it cost more to pour concrete 2 inches thick or 6 inches thick? how can you plow by the foot when different snows require different amount of times.


----------



## Skid Mark

Got a better question how much do you charge per push for a 25000 sq.ft. lot salting too.


----------



## Italiano67

Shooting off the hip with no thought of hitting the mark I would say 450 plowing and 350 salting. Mainly runways and front.


----------



## bristolturf

probably 150-200 with salt depending on how much salt you want to use but thats in my area, i dont really know how much your rates in your area are. That could be plowed though easily in 30 minutes with either pieces of equipment you have, and its roughly 600lbs of salt


----------



## Italiano67

OOps my bad. I misread it at 250,000 square foot. I would bid it one hour plowing and 75.00 for salt.


----------



## DaySpring Services

I've come up with a general price per sq. ft. for large commercial, however these are for seasonal contracts not per push.


----------



## Skid Mark

DaySpring Services;1019270 said:


> I've come up with a general price per sq. ft. for large commercial, however these are for seasonal contracts not per push.


Seasonals good too


----------

